# GE 45 ton Switcher



## Henry109 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey y'all, first time posting. My bro and I have a love for the GE 45 ton switcher probably because there is one at the power plant our dad worked at. I think its been there since the plant entered operation and still moves coal hoppers to this very day.

Unfortunately I cannot for the life of me find any of these old switchers in N scale. Do they exist? I have seen the 44 tonner and while it looks very similar, its just not quite the same for us. Also I've seen some 45's in HO, but N is our scale. Any help?


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I can not find one online any where. You could probably modify the 44 ton switcher to look just like the 45 seing as it is only a one ton difference and they were very close prototypes.


----------



## Henry109 (Jan 20, 2011)

That is very unfortunate. I wouldn't trust myself doing any major modifications on an engine. Looks like I may just have to stick with the 44.


----------

